# Internet connection



## detective (Oct 13, 2013)

Could someone who lives in dubai please tell me if the internet connection there is bad when trying to make contact with the uk ? does the internet signal go down and if so for how many days ? i am just curious as to no. Any feedback appreciated


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

No. It's fine. Customer service with Du and Etisalat are something to be desired but the actual service is reliable for most people (correct me if I'm wrong).

It's not a third world country. Broadband/electricity doesn't "go down ...for days".


----------



## detective (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks  what about used on a smart phone ? whats app ?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

detective said:


> Thanks  what about used on a smart phone ? whats app ?


That works really well on my iPhone - through 3G connection or my home Wi-Fi

Cheers

Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

detective said:


> Could someone who lives in dubai please tell me if the internet connection there is bad when trying to make contact with the uk ? does the internet signal go down and if so for how many days ? i am just curious as to no. Any feedback appreciated


Generally it's fine, but it is entirely dependent upon where you are located. I have a 15mb connection from Du and it's rock solid. It doesn't vary much by day or time, but my area (Palm Shoreline) is fibre connected. There are areas around JLT where a friend has a business in a brand new building which is still being fitted out, where he has found he can only get 2mb maximum as the developers only put in copper and the length becomes a limiting factor. 

Time also has an impact - I lived in Bur Dubai for two months when I arrived and Fridays were a wash out as the day off results in many many many more people being online and speeds crashed to the unusable point. Other times it was fine and you would find the local connection used by a Speedtest.net app would say the connection was fast, but congested en route. 

If looking to live somewhere, it's worth checking out what the connections are like before you agree to move there. If the place is occupied, ask them to browse to www.speedtest.net and see what it says.

Current stats 31ms ping, 14.9mb download, 0.96mb upload


----------



## detective (Oct 13, 2013)

Thankyou , i was having trouble with a friend and their signal ..their smart phone wouldnt work and i have had no communication and im really just trying to find out if this is the case or not because i am not there and i dont really no  i did hear that uae was not as advanced in the uk with regards to the internet


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

detective said:


> Thankyou , i was having trouble with a friend and their signal ..their smart phone wouldnt work and i have had no communication and im really just trying to find out if this is the case or not because i am not there and i dont really no  i did hear that uae was not as advanced in the uk with regards to the internet


I don't know where you heard that from!
Dubai has much faster home internet access than most UK areas - if you are prepared to pay for it!
4G network coverage is also pretty good - but again a bit expensive.
If you are prepared to pay good money - you can get great speeds here.
Where we lived in UK - we only had 2mb connection over copper and that was only a few miles from the centre of Chester!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

UAE...third world in people's eyes. Bet the phone didn't connect because of settings...or lack of international roaming. Won't have been us.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

UAE Internet is several centuries ahead of Fife in Scotland, that's for sure!


----------



## detective (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks for help people


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Yes, we all live in caves and have to trek to the top of the nearest mountain and hoist a huge dish to get any kind of signal!!!

Your mate just probably lives in a poor signal area or a big building with lots of interferance.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Just for sh!ts and giggles.

I live in Marina. Just on the cusp of Media City.

Here are my speedtests...

From my building's basement carpark using 3G (I'm a pre-paid du customer - the reason I mention this is that you can only get 4G as a post-paid customer):







In my apartment on du's pre-paid 3G (we're on the 25th floor):







From philyand's post-paid 4G Etisalat phone in the same spot on the 25th floor (he wasn't with me when I went to the shop so I couldn't get his in the basement):







From our *home broadband* with du which is the 16Mbps choice but with a supposed cap at 2Mbps upload speed they charge more for 4Mbps...haha, beating the system! :


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Izzy you have too much time on your hands lol


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Chocoholic said:


> Izzy you have too much time on your hands lol


I don't even understand one bit of what that means. Izzy, hats off to you - please don't try to explain it to me either . For me, internet works, doesn't work, goes at an okay speed or doesn't, in which case it's time for a cup of coffee and a *** (or a glass of grape if it's 'that' time) to give me something to do while I wait for the cogs to turn.


----------



## vildadalen (Jan 12, 2013)

I have 250 mb/s with fiber connection in Sweden. If the speed glitches some time, I got so pi$$ed. So i am sure I am going to suffer in DXB 😁

Anyone knows what is the max speed that is offered and where I can find a location with high speed? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

There is absolutely no point in saying you have a 250Mb line because that unuseable in 99% of circumstances. The other end of any link simply won;t run that fast so its all but marketing bull for the gullible..... you'll find that a lot of servers hard discs couldn't even dispense data at that rate even if you are the only person on it. All you have is a six lane motorway to the nearest roundabout and after that you're on the same roads as everyone else.

You'll get 16Mb maxish within Dubai as any faster lines will still be contended out of the country.

(Telecomms engineer with 30 years experience including the fibre network in Dubai Marina)


----------



## vildadalen (Jan 12, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> There is absolutely no point in saying you have a 250Mb line because that unuseable in 99% of circumstances. The other end of any link simply won;t run that fast so its all but marketing bull for the gullible..... you'll find that a lot of servers hard discs couldn't even dispense data at that rate even if you are the only person on it. All you have is a six lane motorway to the nearest roundabout and after that you're on the same roads as everyone else. You'll get 16Mb maxish within Dubai as any faster lines will still be contended out of the country. (Telecomms engineer with 30 years experience including the fibre network in Dubai Marina)


Thank you very much for the valuable insider info. I appreciate that.


----------



## sece11 (Jul 14, 2013)

good thread - anyone living in TECOM Emirates building? who can comment on who the provider is and speeds available? cheers


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> I don't even understand one bit of what that means. Izzy, hats off to you - please don't try to explain it to me either . For me, internet works, doesn't work, goes at an okay speed or doesn't, in which case it's time for a cup of coffee and a *** (or a glass of grape if it's 'that' time) to give me something to do while I wait for the cogs to turn.


laments terms, I can watch BBC iplayer without it stalling


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

I have the 100mb elife connection (Etisalat) at home, and its extremely stable, and very fast. As long you have a fiber connection it should be rock solid at any speed.

One note, I replaced the Etisalat router for a high-end Linksys, I recommend this. for the past 6 months I needed zero reboot....


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

IzzyBella said:


> laments terms, I can watch BBC iplayer without it stalling


Hahahahahahahahaha - I know what THAT means


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> There is absolutely no point in saying you have a 250Mb line because that unuseable in 99% of circumstances. The other end of any link simply won;t run that fast so its all but marketing bull for the gullible....


completely depends on what you are doing... 

I have a 100 Mbps line with Etisalat that I saturate when I am downloading... and consistently get 13.2 MB/s...

If I could afford the 300 Mbps line, I could saturate that just as easily...


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

imac said:


> completely depends on what you are doing...
> 
> I have a 100 Mbps line with Etisalat that I saturate when I am downloading... and consistently get 13.2 MB/s...
> 
> If I could afford the 300 Mbps line, I could saturate that just as easily...




Agreed, same here, I am also regularly on my 100mb cap while downloading. For normal browsing, 100mb vs 16mb, makes no difference. In fact, browsing is quite slow here compared to countries that do not use a proxy.

I hope we are in a few years on 1gb speed ... I be the first to subscribe.


----------

